# 9/12 - Wahoo at the Elbow



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Left Day Break @ 4am on the Swee' Pea. Seas were pretty calm on the way out, < 1ft. Nothing like watching the sun rise from the GOM. Crew was Greg Whibbs, Robo Whibbs, Chris Palmer, Paul Squazzo, Doug Quigley, and yours truly (Jodie). 

We went 2 for 2 on Wahoo. Saw a bunch of Tuna and trolled around them but couldn't get them to bite. Saw a Whale Shark amongst the Tuna and kept safe distance to avoid snagging/hitting him, he was HUGE!

I typically bottom fish @ 7 - 15 miles out so getting offshore like this is a real treat. Robo caught the 1st Wahoo, I caught the 2nd one. It was a great team effort getting these fish to the boat. I'm always impressed at a well oiled machine. Water was a clean green, air was HOT. Sorry for the short report, enjoy the pics.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice hoos


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pics. So how long does it take to get one of those monsters to the boat?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

It took about 10 minutes on an 80w. I've reeled similar size Wahoo in quicker but this one had some fight in him. He ran several times before I got him to the boat.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good looking hoo's for sure.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome hoos! looks like we were not far enough south, go figure. Great report and glad to see everyone killing the nice hoos!


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

saw these on the book of the face yesterday...looks like yall had a great time!!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

nice fish robo!!

derek


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish... what were y'all pullin' and how fast??


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Good Job!!!

Jim


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't remember what we were pulling at the time but we were trolling around 7 knots.


----------

